# Fruit Industries Ltd bottle, any known value?



## msleonas (Jul 14, 2011)

It has an interesting history:
Time Magazine article 1930s


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey ms. Leona,

 I think it's more history rich than high value...

 "Moreover, Fruit Industries Ltd, created to dispose of grape "by-products" (brandy for medicinal use, tonics, sauces, jellies etc) was invited to absorb the 300,000 ton grape surplus by the sale of "concentrates". The project was financed with $3,000,000 borrowed from our prohibitionist government, and dowered with the services of Mabel Walker Willebrandt, once famous prohibition enforcer. Grape "concentrates" are not wine bricks but the liquid from pressed grapes (sold from house to house by agents) which, being left in a keg, performs natures miracle and becomes wine. In the first year, only 54,000 tons of the surplus were used up in this way. Al Capone, they say, offeres to buy the whole output a $1 a gallon, and was refused on the ground that at his best he was too like Noah at his worst. But Fruit Industries is not discouraged. It aims gradually to wean America from gin and restore to men the love of wine - to the industry, the sound Biblical logic of drink." From.

 There must be another variant out there. The Co-op sued Metro Glass Bottle Co. in 1937.

 "California Wine Association, San Francisco

 This famous old company has a long history, dating back to 1884, when a number of California's well-known wineries joined to form the original California Wine Association. Membership has varied over the years, but the company has always played an important part in the California wine industry. In 1929 it was reorganized as Fruit Industries, Ltd., but reverted back to its former name in 1951.

 For many years A. R. Morrow was the dominant figure of the company. The memory of this "grand old man" of California viticulture will always be cherished and his name is perpetuated in one of the company's well-known brands..." From.


----------

